# The unregenerate and good works (Prosper)



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 15, 2020)

Men who are dead can do no good works, nor can infidels do the works of justice. Their salvation is entirely gratuitous, and for that reason it is the glory of God, that he who glories may glory in Him whose glory he was in need of.

Prosper of Aquitaine, _On Grace and Free Will, Against Cassian the Lecturer _(433), 10.2 in _Defense of St. Augustine: Ancient Christian Writers, no. 32_, trans. P. De Letter (Westminster MD: Newman Press, 1963), p. 97.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

